
Larry Ellison, one of the world’s richest, asks for a second chance at charity - SirLJ
https://www.vox.com/recode/2020/8/24/21369773/larry-ellison-foundation-oracle-philanthropy
======
text70
I wonder if at this point, the focus on `accomplishments` is a bit contrived
at the level that Ellison is operating at. Legacy and impact seem like more
reasonable monads of operation when you are dealing with billions.

Maybe those dollars would appreciate in value, if he put efforts into shoring
up social policy in the US.

